# Will Aphogee 2 Step Help For Relaxer Breakage



## summerof1990 (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't understand where I'm getting my breakage from. But I was going in every 6-7 weeks for a relaxer because I couldn't handle my hair.

I was using Affirm relaxer and after 3-4 weeks my hair at the roots were puffy.
I don't know if my hair didn't take the relaxer or it was new growth.
Basically i couldn't tame it and went it frequently. 
Either way would Aphogee be the bullet to my breakage?

I am moisturizing! My ends are not ruined.


----------

